
Custom elements v1 enabled on Firefox Nightly by default - sohkamyung
https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1406825
======
sohkamyung
For documentation on Custom Elements see [1]

[1] [https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/Web_Components/...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/Web_Components/Custom_Elements)

